
Why Facebook and Airbnb should be nationalized - charlescearl
http://the-brainstorm.libsyn.com/the-radical-thinking-behind-radical-markets
======
charlescearl
Interesting discussion by Glen Weyl on rethinking data as labor, rights,
auctions, and commodification from his Radical Markets book[0,1]. I wasn't
aware of his or Posner's work [2] until seeing an announcement of a talk
earlier today.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLOtMMylv5EQ-1iC15BmlQIZ3...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLOtMMylv5EQ-1iC15BmlQIZ3tFklQ5LtL&time_continue=73&v=osDGVm7Hszw)

[1]
[https://press.princeton.edu/titles/11222.html](https://press.princeton.edu/titles/11222.html)

[2] [http://ericposner.com/](http://ericposner.com/)

